
Google bot error caused airline stock collapse - timr
http://blogs.computerworld.com/tribune_google_bot_error_caused_airline_stock_collapse
======
brk
Wait, this guy is actually advocating replacing the googlebot with an army of
humans, just to make sure some people don't over-react to an old news story?

